# bethedonist - singles, doubles, long term positive yield



## alexthebetison (Jan 21, 2021)

Hello!


We run our website from november 2020. and we are team dedicated to high rollers interested in solid profit, by smart investing on our pre match insider tip info.
Following our strategy, we can guarantee about 20% yield on long term basis in singles, and about 17% yield on long term basis in doubles.
Minimum odds in singles are 2.20, and in doubles 3.24, but generally much bigger, please, check our archives.

Our website is located at web adress:

http://bethedonist.eu5.org/index.html

and our email is:

bethedonist@internet.ru

You are welcome to join to the club of winners.
The best regards!


----------



## alexthebetison (Jan 24, 2021)

After bad streak, good streak continues, singles and doubles keep winning!
We keep winning, we keep making profit.
Next bet is avaiable!

Our site is: http://bethedonist.eu5.org/index.html and our email is: bethedonist@internet.ru You are welcome to join to the club of winners. The best regards!


----------



## alexthebetison (Jan 25, 2021)

We keep winning, we keep making profit.
Next bet is avaiable!

Our site is: http://bethedonist.eu5.org/index.html and our email is: bethedonist@internet.ru You are welcome to join to the club of winners. The best regards!


----------



## alexthebetison (Jan 26, 2021)

Hello again!

In january we have 15 winners and 11 losers in singles.
In januuary we also have amazing 11 winners and 6 losers in doubles.
We have won last singles and doubles too.
We have very good streak so far, congratulations to customers!
Next bets are avaiable!



Our site is: http://bethedonist.eu5.org/index.html and our email is: bethedonist@internet.ru You are welcome to join to the club of winners. The best regards!


----------



## alexthebetison (Jan 29, 2021)

We have won last singles and doubles too.
We have very good streak so far, congratulations to customers!
Next bets are avaiable!



Our site is: http://bethedonist.eu5.org/index.html and our email is: bethedonist@internet.ru You are welcome to join to the club of winners. The best regards!


----------



## alexthebetison (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi again, dear subscribers!

Score in january is: 12 winners and 8 losers in doubles and 17 winners and 11 losers in singles, congratulations, we keep recording profit!

http://bethedonist.eu5.org/sarchive.html

and:

http://bethedonist.eu5.org/darchive.html

Next bets are avaiable for purchase, check and contact us via mail or live chat!

Cheers, Bet Hedonist Team!


----------



## alexthebetison (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi again, dear subscribers!

We have succesfully finished january in doubles and singles!
Score in january is: 12 winners and 8 losers in doubles and 17 winners and 13 losers in singles, congratulations, we keep recording profit!

http://bethedonist.eu5.org/sarchive.html

and:

http://bethedonist.eu5.org/darchive.html

Next bets are avaiable for purchase, check and contact us via mail or live chat!
Lets make february even better!

Cheers, Bet Hedonist Team!


----------



## alexthebetison (Feb 1, 2021)

Dear subscribers, hi again!

We started february with winners in singles and doubles, congratulations!


http://bethedonist.eu5.org/sarchive.html

and:

http://bethedonist.eu5.org/darchive.html

Next bets are avaiable for purchase, check and contact us via mail or live chat!
Lets make february even better!

Cheers, Bet Hedonist Team!


----------



## alexthebetison (Feb 3, 2021)

Hello again, dear subscribers!

So far, in february we had 2 wins and 1 lose in singles, while we had 2 winners in row in doubles, congratulations!
Lets even be better than succesful january! 

Our website is located at web adress:

http://bethedonist.eu5.org/index.html

and our email is:

bethedonist@internet.ru


Next bets are avaiable for purchase, check and contact us via mail or live chat!
Lets make february even better!

Cheers, Bet Hedonist Team!


----------



## alexthebetison (Feb 5, 2021)

Hello again, dear subscribers!

So far, in february we had 4 wins and 1 lose in singles, while we had 3 winners in row in doubles, congratulations!
Lets even be better than succesful january! 

Our website is located at web adress:

http://bethedonist.eu5.org/index.html

and our email is:

bethedonist@internet.ru


Next bets are avaiable for purchase, check and contact us via mail or live chat!
Lets make february even better!

Cheers, Bet Hedonist Team!


----------



## alexthebetison (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi again!

After great streak, so far in doubles we have 6 wins in row in february!Amazing, is not?
In singles we have 5 winners and 3 losers.

congratulations, we keep recording profit!

http://bethedonist.eu5.org/sarchive.html

and:

http://bethedonist.eu5.org/darchive.html

Next bets are avaiable for purchase, check and contact us via mail or live chat!
Lets make more then expected success!
--
Bet Hedonist


----------



## alexthebetison (Feb 12, 2021)

Dear subscribers, hi again!

Bet Hedonist bet advice service is now here:



			http://bethedonist.rf.gd/
		


Soccer singles with odds 2.30-3.00 and  other sports doubles with odds 3.24-4.00 are waiting.
We promisse positive yield after end of each subscription!
Do not gamble your money just like that, but invest with us!

So far, in february we have: 9 winners and 3 losers in singles and 8 winners and 3 losers in doubles.

Our email is:

bethedonist@internet.ru


and you can contact us via live chat too!
Next bets are avaiable!

You are welcome to join to the club of winners.
The best regards!

Reply


----------



## alexthebetison (Feb 19, 2021)

Dear subscribers, hi again!




Bet Hedonist bet advice service is now here:




http://bethedonist.rf.gd/




Soccer singles with odds 2.30-3.00 and other sports doubles with odds 3.24-4.00 are waiting.

We promisse positive yield after end of each subscription!

Do not gamble your money just like that, but invest with us!




So far, in february we have: 14 winners and 5 losers in singles and 9 winners and 3 losers in doubles.
Thats not all, we have 4 singles and 3 doubles won in row, congrats to customers!




Our email is:

bethedonist@internet.ru







and you can contact us via live chat too!

Next bets are avaiable!

You are welcome to join to the club of winners.
The best regards!



--
Bet Hedonist


----------



## alexthebetison (Feb 24, 2021)

Dear subscribers, hi again!




Bet Hedonist bet advice service is now here:




http://bethedonist.rf.gd/




Soccer singles with odds 2.30-3.00 and other sports doubles with odds 3.24-4.00 are waiting.

We promisse positive yield after end of each subscription!

Do not gamble your money just like that, but invest with us!




So far, in february we have: 16 winners and 8 losers in singles and 10 winners and 4 losers in doubles.
Thats not all, we have 4 singles and 3 doubles won in row, congrats to customers!




Our email is:

bethedonist@internet.ru







and you can contact us via live chat too!

Next bets are avaiable!

You are welcome to join to the club of winners.
The best regards!


----------



## alexthebetison (Feb 26, 2021)

http://bethedonist.rf.gd/




Soccer singles with odds 2.30-3.00 and other sports doubles with odds 3.24-4.00 are waiting.

We promisse positive yield after end of each subscription!

Do not gamble your money just like that, but invest with us!




So far, in february we have: 18 winners and 8 losers in singles and 10 winners and 5 losers in doubles.
Thats not all, we have 4 singles and 3 doubles won in row, congrats to customers!




Our email is:

bethedonist@internet.ru


----------

